# Motherboard with internal USB 3.0 connector



## ubunturocks (Nov 18, 2011)

I am planing to buy a sandy bridge i3 2100, I am also planning to buy a motherboard having USB 3.0 internal connector so I can have USB 3.0 on front side of a cabinet.

There are many motherboards having USB 3.0 at back, but I found Gigabyte GA-P67X-UD3-B3 motherboard with internal connector. I have a few of questions:

1. Motherboard with P67 chipset does not give any output to monitor there is no discrete graphics card on motherboard even if processor has integrated graphics. Is it true?

2. Is there any other sandy bridge compatible motherboard with USB 3.0 internal connector? And what’s price in Indian rupees?

3. How is the performance of Gigabyte GA-P67X-UD3-B3?


----------



## Cilus (Nov 18, 2011)

None of the motherboards created for Sandybridge processor does have IGP.

1. Yes, you're absolutely correct; P67 does not provide any Display output. Now the thing is they are actually designed for K series processors like i5 2500K or i7 2600K, for overclocking them. So plugging non-K series like i3 2100 or i5 2500 in a P67 is a bad idea; neither it will allow you to any overclcoking, neither it let you use the IGP of the CPU.

For USB 3.0 connector, I guess you have to opt for a Z68 based mobo. The cheaper ones with good build quality is available arounds 8K.


----------



## S_V (Nov 18, 2011)

@ubunturocks

Question is ..Does your cabinet support front USB 3 port? Some Deluxe Boards especially from ASUS comes with Front USB 3.0 I/O module. so That you can place in one of the 5.25" Bays even if your Cabinet does not support USB 3.0 Ports... But They are costlier boards. 

Regarding Motherboard... That mobo is fine but beware, Many Gigabyte P and Z series Boards are having Boot Loop Issues compared to other Brands...


----------



## 008Rohit (Nov 18, 2011)

1. Yes
2. ASRock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3 -Comes with PCIe 3.0 slots too. Don't know its local price.
3. Performance of your PC doesn't really depend on the motherboard.

@ Cilius

Its useless for non-K series processors, but not "BAD" in any way. They still allow you to change the FSB (slightly) or o/c the iGPU. Plus, Ivy Bridge support is guaranteed.


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 18, 2011)

@ 008Rohit: Where is asrock available in India ?


----------



## 008Rohit (Nov 18, 2011)

Is it not available in India?

I can't guarantee about the local availability of the products I suggest.  Sorry for that.


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 18, 2011)

008Rohit said:


> Is it not available in India?
> 
> I can't guarantee about the local availability of the products I suggest.  Sorry for that.



Asrock is not available in India. Even they're not interested in India. A member tried very hard to get asrock mb in India but he failed. So Don't Suggest Asrock.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Nov 18, 2011)

^^how can it be possible?i bought their low end mobo in my city.


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 18, 2011)

sukesh1090 said:


> ^^how can it be possible?i bought their low end mobo in my city.



Model No. & Full Details Please. There are 2 Asrock distributor in India but they're not having wide range near nothing.


----------



## ubunturocks (Nov 19, 2011)

S_V said:


> @ubunturocks
> 
> Question is ..Does your cabinet support front USB 3 port? Some Deluxe Boards especially from ASUS comes with Front USB 3.0 I/O module. so That you can place in one of the 5.25" Bays even if your Cabinet does not support USB 3.0 Ports... But They are costlier boards.



I will be buying new cabinet. But does it require special provision for having USB 3.0 in front? because i thought we just need a cable that connects on the internal USB 3.0 header on MoBo and another end fits into the empty slot on front side provided for USB. 

Is it correct? If not please suggest a cabinet having USB 3.0 compatibility.


----------



## 008Rohit (Nov 19, 2011)

No your cabinet should also have front USB 3.0 ports.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 19, 2011)

sukesh1090 said:


> ^^how can it be possible?i bought their low end mobo in my city.



Please let us know the name of the shop & their current re-distributer along with its importer in India (contact no.)


----------



## S_V (Nov 19, 2011)

@d6bmg

One of my Cousin is using ASROCK AMD chipset mobo... I must say it's one heck of a mobo.. Superb performer . We got in ARUN computers ,CTC, secunderabad (HYD)..


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 19, 2011)

S_V said:


> @d6bmg
> 
> One of my Cousin is using ASROCK AMD chipset mobo... I must say it's one heck of a mobo.. Superb performer . We got in ARUN computers ,CTC, secunderabad (HYD)..



I think that 'Arun Computers' is one of the great shops at your place.  
Now consider the situation, even if one gets an Asrock motherboard, where will he/she go when it will require RMA?? (as the official distributor part of AsRock is very much confusing)


----------



## sukesh1090 (Nov 20, 2011)

^^hey i guess some days before a guy asked about the asrock distributor in india and he got the reply but i don't remember the name of the distributor.just search for the thread you will get it.


----------



## S_V (Nov 20, 2011)

ubunturocks said:


> I will be buying new cabinet. But does it require special provision for having USB 3.0 in front? because i thought we just need a cable that connects on the internal USB 3.0 header on MoBo and another end fits into the empty slot on front side provided for USB.
> 
> Is it correct? If not please suggest a cabinet having USB 3.0 compatibility.



Yes, The cabinet should also support for USB 3.0 ports. The internal connectors which run from Front port to mobo connectors are different than standard connectors. so look out for specifications before you buy any cabinet. Also like you said... I don't think you can get that cables anywhere in India. Those type of cables will only comes with cabinet supports USB 3.0.
What's your Budget? Corsair Carbide series do support USB 3 and costing around 5000..  Almost High End cabinets do support USB 3.........


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 20, 2011)

sukesh1090 said:


> ^^hey i guess some days before a guy asked about the asrock distributor in india and he got the reply but i don't remember the name of the distributor.just search for the thread you will get it.



Yes, I know. Their present distributor is Jupiter International, Kolkata. But when I have contacted them 2 weeks ago, they told me that they don't have many models in their stock and not even a single high end model of AsRock motherboards. This sucks.


----------



## rockfella (Nov 5, 2012)

The board i'm planning to buy doesnot have a USB3 header on it and i have Carbide 400R (with front USB3 ports). Even after buying a board for 6k i can't use my front USB3 ports. To use the front ports i have to either buy a costlier mobo with USB3 header or spend 2-3k to get a pci card with a 20 pin usb3 header 

EDIT: This Gigabyte board has USB3 header :

*www.gigabyte.in/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3782#ov


----------

